# You can search II for ALL Starwood resorts with one search



## DeniseM

Some of you experts may already be aware of this, but you can do a II search for all Starwood resorts at one time, by putting all the codes in the search box at the same time.  If I'm missing any codes, please let me know!

HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ

(I learned this on the Marriott board today!   )


----------



## capjak

And for both Marriott and Starwood:

HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, MAW, MFC, MGO, MMB, MPU, MKO, MOW, MAO, MCP, MBY, MMC, MSE, MSF, MDS, MPD, MGR, MSK, MCV, MMO, NCV, MSU, MKW, MPB, MUZ, MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5, MOU

Just cut and paste


----------



## DeniseM

Ohhh....nice!  I will add this link to Owner Resources under the exchanging heading.


----------



## Pit

DeniseM said:


> HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ



What are VKW and VVM? When I enter those codes on the II web site it says "No resort found for names/codes entered."


----------



## DeniseM

I pulled them from the list in Owner Resources - maybe it's an error?:

Interval International Codes for Starwood Resorts:

Harborside Atlantis: HRA
Lakeside Terrace: LFP
Sheraton Broadway Plantation: SXP, STW
Sheraton Desert Oasis: SDI
Sheraton Moutain Vista: VTA
Sheraton PGA: PGN
Sheraton Steamboat: SRM
Sheraton Vistana Resort: VIO, VO1, VIT
*Sheraton Vistana Villages: SVV, VKW, VVM*
Villas of Cave Creek: VCC
Vistana's Beach Club: VIS, VS1
Westin Desert Willow: WDL
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas: KAA, KA1
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas-North: KAN, KA1
Westin Kierland: WKV
Westin Lagunamar: WLR
Westin Mission Hills: WMH
Westin Princeville: WPV, WV1
Westin Riverfront: WRF
Westin St John: WEJ, WSJ


----------



## Ken555

Yeah, my list also has VKW and VVM but I've never searched on them... hmm...


----------



## siesta

HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, MAW, MFC, MGO, MMB, MPU, MKO, MOW, MAO, MCP, MBY, MMC, MSE, MSF, MDS, MPD, MGR, MSK, MCV, MMO, NCV, MSU, MKW, MPB, MUZ, MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5, MOU, MCU, MGC, MC1, MGK

added custom house, vegas, and lakeshore to the list


----------



## pedro47

Thanks DeniseM for adding this very important information.


----------



## vacagetaway

newbie question

Which search box? On the II website?

New to timesharing and trying to learn how to use them. We bought in AZ but not going there this year. So trying to find how and where can we go. 

Thanks for all the good information on this website.


----------



## DeniseM

Yes, on the II website.  But remember, what you pull up online is the leftovers - the best exchanges are picked off with on-going requests.


----------



## caterina25

Thanks,great tool.


----------



## krmlaw

great list thanks!


----------



## levatino

*Hyatt*

I seem to remember a link that included Starwood, Mariott & Hyatt.  Anyone care to add Hyatt's II codes?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## gwenco

*Sweet!*

Thank you for taking the time to do this!:whoopie:


----------



## levatino

*With HYATT codes*

Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vcc, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Kaa, Ka1, Kan, Ka1, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, Maw, Mfc, Mgo, Mmb, Mpu, Mko, Mow, Mao, Mcp, Mby, Mmc, Mse, Msf, Mds, Mpd, Mgr, Msk, Mcv, Mmo, Ncv, Msu, Mkw, Mpb, Muz, Mga, Mg1, Mg3, Mg5, Mou, Mcu, Mgc, Mc1, Mgk, Hrp, Hns, Hwp, Hys, Hsh, Hyk, Hyn, Hbk, Hms, Hsl, Hyp, Hya, Hcc, Hyb, Hyi


----------



## krmlaw

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tschwa2

Might as well add the two Four Seasons.

Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vcc, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Kaa, Ka1, Kan, Ka1, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, Maw, Mfc, Mgo, Mmb, Mpu, Mko, Mow, Mao, Mcp, Mby, Mmc, Mse, Msf, Mds, Mpd, Mgr, Msk, Mcv, Mmo, Ncv, Msu, Mkw, Mpb, Muz, Mga, Mg1, Mg3, Mg5, Mou, Mcu, Mgc, Mc1, Mgk, Hrp, Hns, Hwp, Hys, Hsh, Hyk, Hyn, Hbk, Hms, Hsl, Hyp, Hya, Hcc, Hyb, Hyi, FSA, SCT


----------



## heathpack

*Here's the list of codes I search with regularly*

Last Updated Monday, June 20, 2011

WITH EURO, KONA COAST, VILLA DEL ARCO AND CABO AZUL AND SHELL VC:

FSC, BWD, MMB, FSF, CRH, SVY, RVS, LMV, ESP, KCQ, MNF, MUZ, PZZ, MEM, IRD, EDB, MM1, MAW, KAA, KA1, MKO, KAN, MKW, MTW, SHJ, TFH, MAF, FSA, SCT, SJP, WKV, WK1, HRA, WEJ, WLR, WL1, LXR, LXE, LX2, WPV , WV1, HVB, MFC, MAO, MSK, MSU, KHL, RCU, VRN, VGS, GSE, DDM, WKO, MPU, VLS, MCZ, MZ1, KOC, KC1, KON, KN1, VBL, CL3, PCK, IN1, WPW, WRI, HRM, KCO, PGS, OE1, SCW, SP1, LGI, DRO, LS3, CMU, FSY, PPG

WITH VILLA DEL ARCO, CABO AZUL, AND KONA COAST, NO EURO:

MM1, MAW, KAA, KA1, MKO, KAN, MKW, MTW, SHJ, TFH, MAF, FSA, SCT, SJP, WKV, WK1, HRA, WEJ, WLR, WL1, LXR, LXE, LX2, WPV , WV1, HVB, MFC, MAO, MSK, MSU, KHL, RCU, VRN, VGS, GSE, DDM, WKO, MPU, VLS, MCZ, MZ1, KOC, KC1, KON, KN1

WITH EURO AND KONA COAST:

MM1, MAW, KAA, KA1, MKO, KAN, MKW, MTW, SHJ, TFH, MAF, FSA, SCT, SJP, WKV, WK1, HRA, WEJ, WLR, WL1, LXR, LXE, LX2, WPV , WV1, HVB, MFC, MAO, MSK, MSU, KHL, RCU, VRN, VGS, GSE, DDM, WKO, MPU, FSC, BWD, MMB, FSF, CRH, SVY, RVS, LMV, ESP, KCQ, MNF, MUZ, PZZ, MEM, IRD, EDB, KOC, KC1, KON, KN1

WITH EURO CODES:

MM1, MAW, KAA, KA1, MKO, KAN, MKW, MTW, SHJ, TFH, MAF, FSA, SCT, SJP, WKV, WK1, HRA, WEJ, WLR, WL1, LXR, LXE, LX2, WPV , WV1, HVB, MFC, MAO, MSK, MSU, KHL, RCU, VRN, VGS, GSE, DDM, WKO, MPU, FSC, BWD, MMB, FSF, CRH, SVY, RVS, LMV, ESP, KCQ, MNF, MUZ, PZZ, MEM, IRD, EDB


----------



## gnorth16

*Any chance of making this a sticky?*

This is a great resource for II members.  Any chance this can be made into a sticky?


----------



## DeniseM

I have posted it at the top of the Sightings & Distressed Forum.


----------



## dioxide45

Anyone have a list of only Marriott codes?


----------



## jarta

Try the Marriott Forum.

Or, subtract the Starwood resorts in Post 1 by DeniseM from the Starwood and Marriott posts in Post 2 of this thread by capjak.  You can do it by cut and paste to save the result.   Salty


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> Anyone have a list of only Marriott codes?



Why go elsewhere when the Starwood board is such a friendly place to visit?  

Here's my list of Marriott's (it's not new, so it may be slightly outdated):

Marriott:
47 Park Street (London): MFA
Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe: MGA
Aruba Ocean Club: MAO
Aruba Surf Club: MSU
BeachPlace Towers: MBP
Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge: MCV
Custom House: MCU
Cypress Harbour: MCP
Desert Springs Villas I: MDS
Desert Springs Villas II: MPD
Fairway Villas at Seaview: MFV
Frenchman's Cove: MFC
Grand Chateau: MGC
Grand Vista: MGV
Imperial Palm Villas: MIP
Kauai Beach Club: MKW
Ko Olina: MKO
Legends Edge at Bay Point: MLE
Manor Club at Ford's Colony: MMC
Manor Club Sequel: MSE
Marbella Beach Resort: MMB
Maui Ocean Club: MMO
Mountain Valley Lodge @ Breckenridge: MVL
MountainSide at Park City: MOU
Newport Coast Villas: NCV
Ocean Pointe: MPB
OceanWatch Villas @ Grand Dunes: MOW
Phuket Beach Club: MPU
Royal Palms: MRP
Sabal Palms: MSP
Shadow Ridge: MRD
Shadow Ridge Enclaves: MR2
St Kitts Beach Club: MSK
StreamSide: SAV
StreamSide at Vail - Birch: MVB
Streamside at Vail - Douglas: MDO
Streamside at Vail - Evergreen: MEV
Summit Watch: MSW
Timber Lodge: MML
Villas at Doral: MVD [Miami]
Waiohai Beach Club: MAW
Village d'Ile de France: MVF
Lakeshore Reserve (Orlando): MGK
Playa Andaluza: MUZ (Spain)

Hilton Head Island:
Harbour Point at Shelter Cove: HPS
Monarch at Sea Pines: MMS
Sunset Pointe @ Shelter Cove: MSN
Barony Beach Club: MBY
Harbour Club at Harbour Town: MHH
Grande Ocean Resort: MGO
SurfWatch: MSF
Heritage Club: MHG


----------



## krj9999

An updated list for Marriott resorts, excludes MFA (London) which is no longer in the II resort directory.

APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV


----------



## Lingber

Combining Starwood, Hyatt, Four Seasons and last updated Marriott list However won't search when I put them in. Maybe too many.


----------



## dioxide45

Lingber said:


> Combining Starwood, Hyatt, Four Seasons and last updated Marriott list However won't search when I put them in. Maybe too many.



It works okay for me. Make sure you are putting a comma after the last code of each list. A missing comma will cause an error.

Full List:
HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vcc, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Kaa, Ka1, Kan, Ka1, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, Maw, Mfc, Mgo, Mmb, Mpu, Mko, Mow, Mao, Mcp, Mby, Mmc, Mse, Msf, Mds, Mpd, Mgr, Msk, Mcv, Mmo, Ncv, Msu, Mkw, Mpb, Muz, Mga, Mg1, Mg3, Mg5, Mou, Mcu, Mgc, Mc1, Mgk, Hrp, Hns, Hwp, Hys, Hsh, Hyk, Hyn, Hbk, Hms, Hsl, Hyp, Hya, Hcc, Hyb, Hyi, Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vcc, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Kaa, Ka1, Kan, Ka1, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, Maw, Mfc, Mgo, Mmb, Mpu, Mko, Mow, Mao, Mcp, Mby, Mmc, Mse, Msf, Mds, Mpd, Mgr, Msk, Mcv, Mmo, Ncv, Msu, Mkw, Mpb, Muz, Mga, Mg1, Mg3, Mg5, Mou, Mcu, Mgc, Mc1, Mgk, Hrp, Hns, Hwp, Hys, Hsh, Hyk, Hyn, Hbk, Hms, Hsl, Hyp, Hya, Hcc, Hyb, Hyi, FSA, SCT, APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV


----------



## Lingber

APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV,Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vcc, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Kaa, Ka1, Kan, Ka1, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, FSA, SCT  

Ok Above is updated Marriott, Westin and Four seasons. Left off Hyatt, because I'm a Hyatt owner


----------



## Lingber

Pasting a few of the ones I use frequently for easy access. 


APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV,Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vcc, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, FSA, SCT, FSC, BWD, MMB, FSF, CRH, SVY, RVS, LMV, ESP, KCQ, MNF, MUZ, PZZ, MEM, IRD, EDB, MM1, MAW, KAA, MKO, KAN, MKW, MTW, SHJ, TFH, MAF, FSA, SCT, SJP, WKV, WK1, HRA, WEJ, WLR, WL1, LXR, LXE, LX2, WPV , WV1, HVB, MFC, MAO, MSK, MSU, KHL, RCU, VRN, VGS, GSE, DDM, WKO, MPU, VLS, MCZ, MZ1, VBL, CL3, PCK, IN1, WPW, WRI, SCW, SP1, LGI, LS3, FSY, PPG,AXR,FSM, ALM, CXP, GTL, AHQ, MCZ, DI8, MBE, ITD, EGL, GBM, GBN, GSE, WNL, RDI, SVY, VLS, MBE, RCQ, HEC,


----------



## krj9999

Updating this list to add the new Marriott Pulse locations, Hyatt Maui, and removing Villas of Cave Creek:

Full List (Vistana, Marriott, Hyatt, Four Seasons):
HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Kaa, Ka1, Kan, Ka1, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, Maw, Mfc, Mgo, Mmb, Mpu, Mko, Mow, Mao, Mcp, Mby, Mmc, Mse, Msf, Mds, Mpd, Mgr, Msk, Mcv, Mmo, Ncv, Msu, Mkw, Mpb, Muz, Mga, Mg1, Mg3, Mg5, Mou, Mcu, Mgc, Mc1, Mgk, Hrp, Hns, Hwp, Hys, Hsh, Hyk, Hyn, Hbk, Hms, Hsl, Hyp, Hya, Hcc, Hyb, Hyi, Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Kaa, Ka1, Kan, Ka1, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, Maw, Mfc, Mgo, Mmb, Mpu, Mko, Mow, Mao, Mcp, Mby, Mmc, Mse, Msf, Mds, Mpd, Mgr, Msk, Mcv, Mmo, Ncv, Msu, Mkw, Mpb, Muz, Mga, Mg1, Mg3, Mg5, Mou, Mcu, Mgc, Mc1, Mgk, Hrp, Hns, Hwp, Hys, Hsh, Hyk, Hyn, Hbk, Hms, Hsl, Hyp, Hya, Hcc, Hyb, Hyi, FSA, SCT, APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV, MQB, MNY, MFL, MSQ, HKB


----------



## Lingber

Pulse added to my frequently used list of Marriott, Vistana, Four Seasons and other Premier resorts worldwide. (Hyatt is excluded)

APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV,Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vcc, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, FSA, SCT, FSC, BWD, MMB, FSF, CRH, SVY, RVS, LMV, ESP, KCQ, MNF, MUZ, PZZ, MEM, IRD, EDB, MM1, MAW, KAA, MKO, KAN, MKW, MTW, SHJ, TFH, MAF, FSA, SCT, SJP, WKV, WK1, HRA, WEJ, WLR, WL1, LXR, LXE, LX2, WPV , WV1, HVB, MFC, MAO, MSK, MSU, KHL, RCU, VRN, VGS, GSE, DDM, WKO, MPU, VLS, MCZ, MZ1, VBL, CL3, PCK, IN1, WPW, WRI, SCW, SP1, LGI, LS3, FSY, PPG,AXR,FSM, ALM, CXP, GTL, AHQ, MCZ, DI8, MBE, ITD, EGL, GBM, GBN, GSE, WNL, RDI, SVY, VLS, MBE, RCQ, HEC, MQB, MNY, MFL, MSQ, HKB


----------



## Lingber

Refining list. Previous had some errors in it and didn't work. 

APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV, Hra, Lfp, Sxp, Stw, Sdi, Vta, Pga, Pgn, Srm, Vio, Vo1, Vit, Svv, Vkw, Vvm, Vis, Vs1, Wdl, Wkv, Wlr, Wmh, Wpv, Wv1, Wrf, Wej, Wsj, FSA, SCT, FSC, BWD, MMB, FSF, CRH, SVY, RVS, LMV, KCQ, MNF, MUZ, PZZ, MEM, IRD, EDB, KAA, KAN, MTW, SHJ, TFH, MAF, FSA, SCT, SJP, WKV, WK1, HRA, WEJ, WLR, WL1, LXR, LXE, LX2, WPV, WV1, HVB, KHL, RCU, VRN, VGS, GSE, DDM, WKO, MPU, VLS, MCZ, MZ1, VBL, CL3, PCK, IN1, WPW, WRI, SCW, AXR, FSM, ALM, CXP, GTL, AHQ, MCZ, DI8, MBE, ITD, EGL, GBM, GBN, GSE, WNL, RDI, SVY, VLS, MBE, RCQ, HEC, MQB, MNY, MFL, MSQ, HKB, VDC, VDF, RCB, ROI, VGR, MSU, MFC, MSK, OBH


----------



## pedro47

What is the advantage combining all the Marriott codes in a search?


----------



## Lingber

pedro47 said:


> What is the advantage combining all the Marriott codes in a search?



Many times I am searching for best available accommodations instead of specific location. I make my decisions on where to go based on which accommodations are available so I like to see all the options. I find that easier than searching individual locations to see what accommodations are available. If you are only interested in a specific location or just a few locations then searching by destination is the way to go.


----------



## pedro47

Lingber said:


> Many times I am searching for best available accommodations instead of specific location. I make my decisions on where to go based on which accommodations are available so I like to see all the options. I find that easier than searching individual locations to see what accommodations are available. If you are only interested in a specific location or just a few locations then searching by destination is the way to go.


Thanks your answer makes sense to me!


----------



## krj9999

Adding the 2 new Westin's (Nanea and Los Cabos), and cleaning up the duplicates.

HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, WNA, WLX, Lfp, Hbk, Hms, Hsl, Hyp, Hya, Hcc, Hyb, Hyi, Hrp, Hns, Hwp, Hys, Hsh, Hyk, Hyn, FSA, SCT, APM, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MZ2, NCV, MQB, MNY, MFL, MSQ, HKB


----------



## KACTravels

VISTANA II:
WDL, KAA, KAN, WKV, WLR, WLX, WMH, WNA, WPV, WRF, WSJ, STW, SDI, VTA, VT1, SRM, VIT, VIO, SVV, VIS, HRA, LFP

HYATT II:
HBK, HCC, HMS, HYI, HYP, HYA, HYB, HSH, HWP, HSL, HNS, HKB, HYS, HYK, HYN, HRP, TYL, GBJ

FOUR SEASONS II:
FSC, FSF, FSP, FOU, FSA, FS1, SCT, SC4

MARRIOTT II: 
SRK, MHI, MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5, MHO, MWF, MCU, MFL, MQB, MNY, MSQ, MPP, MGQ, MAO, MSU, MBF, MBY, MBP, MCV, MEM, MMI, MCP, MDS, MPD, MFV, MFC, MGC, MC1, MGO, MGV, MGR, MHH, MHZ, MZ2, HPS, MHG, MIP, MKW, MKI, MKO, MK1, MGK, MLE, MKB, MMC, MSE, MMB, MMO, MM1, MMS, MVL, MV2, MOU, NCV, MPB, MOW, MVO, MPU, MP1, MUZ, MRP, MSP, MRD, MR2, MSK, MDO, MVB, MEV, MSW, MSN, MSF, MML, MVF, MVD, MWO, MAW, MA1, MHB, MH2, RMX, SYA, MS1


----------



## dioxide45

Lingber said:


> Combining Starwood, Hyatt, Four Seasons and last updated Marriott list However won't search when I put them in. Maybe too many.


 Make sure you have a space after the comma. If you have too many characters strung together without a space, the search tool inserts one, usually in the middle of a code and it causes an error.


----------



## alwysonvac

KACTravels said:


> FOUR SEASONS II:
> FSC, FSF, FSP, FOU, FSA, FS1, SCT, SC4



Just a fyi....Only FSA, FS1, SCT, SC4 are Four Seasons Residence Club Resorts. The others are not associated with FSRC.

From II's Advance Directory Search - https://www.intervalworld.com/web/c...words=Four+Seasons&matchAll=true&onSite=false

Four Seasons Country Club
Quinta do Lago, Algarve, Portugal
*FSC *

Four Seasons Fairways
Quinta do Lago, Algarve, Portugal
*FSF *

Four Seasons Pacifica
San Clemente, California
*FSP*

Four Seasons Racquet & Country Club
Lake Ozark, Missouri
*FOU *

Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara, North San Diego
Carlsbad, California
*FSA 
FS1 *

Four Seasons Residence Club Scottsdale at Troon North
Scottsdale, Arizona
*SCT 
SC4*


----------



## vglap

DeniseM said:


> Ohhh....nice!  I will add this link to Owner Resources under the exchanging heading.


DUH, how do I get to "Owner Resources", and where is the "exchanging heading"?


----------



## Larry M

Lingber said:


> Many times I am searching for best available accommodations instead of specific location. I make my decisions on where to go based on which accommodations are available so I like to see all the options. I find that easier than searching individual locations to see what accommodations are available. If you are only interested in a specific location or just a few locations then searching by destination is the way to go.




*EXACTLY!!*
My big gripe with DAE (which they ignored) is that I wanted to search for a feature (e.g., horseback, tennis, golf, hiking, clothing-optional, etc.) and the only search they offer starts by specifying an area or location.


----------



## jpurdon

DeniseM said:


> Yes, on the II website.  But remember, what you pull up online is the leftovers - the best exchanges are picked off with on-going requests.


Can you elaborate on this? How to place an on-going request? Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

jpurdon said:


> Can you elaborate on this? How to place an on-going request? Thanks!


Check out the Video tutorials in the II community forums.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

I found that, alternatively, you can do an advanced search in the directory and just plug in the word Marriott as the "resort name" - - I got 67 Marriott "hits".  I didn't plug in a region but I can see that it would make sense to do so from a practical sense.  I also tried this when doing an ePlus search and I got a response that no exact match was found.  But in the destination box, there was a pull-down menu of lots of hits on the name Marriott.


----------



## krj9999

Adding Marriott Waikoloa (MWO) and Marriott Bali (MBF) to the list along with the 2 all-inclusive Hyatts (and re-alphabetizing the resort codes by system).

HRA, KA1, KAA, KAN, LFP, PGA, PGN, SDI, SRM, STW, SVV, SXP, VIO, VIS, VIT, VKM, VO1, VS1, VTA, VVM, WDL, WEJ, WKV, WLR, WLX, WMH, WNA, WPV, WRF, WSJ, WV1, GBJ, HBK, HCC, HKB, HMS, HNS, HRP, HSH, HSL, HWP, HYA, HYB, HYI, HYK, HYN, HYP, HYS, TYL, FS1, FSA, SC4, SCT,
HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBF, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MWO, MZ2, NCV


----------



## Lingber

Updating my frequently searched list which includes Marriott, Vistana, Four Seasons and a bunch of Premier and top resorts by others. No Hyatt. Thanks to others who have been updating changes 

HRA, KA1, KAA, KAN, LFP, PGA, PGN, SDI, SRM, STW, SVV, SXP, VIO, VIS, VIT, VKM, VO1, VS1, VTA, VVM, WDL, WEJ, WKV, WLR, WLX, WMH, WNA, WPV, WRF, WSJ, WV1, GBJ, FS1, FSA, SC4, SCT, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBF, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MWO, MZ2, NCV, LXR, LX2, LJX, APZ, GBM, GBN, RCB, CII, HEC, ROI, VDF, VGR, VG3, RCQ, MBE, GSE, GSD, GSF, GMC, MC3, RDI, WKO, VLS, MCZ, HVB, CRH, ITB, GP8, GP7, PPB, PMT, VBL, ITD, FSC, IPS, HTB, HT2, HT3, IN1, CL3


----------



## CalGalTraveler

This is valuable. Is it possible to make this a sticky?


----------



## DeniseM

There is a sticky here and I just updated it with this list:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/lists-of-ii-codes-for-popular-resorts.165206/


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thank you @DeniseM I look forward to exploring the II system when I close escrow.

FWIW for the masters of TUG...It would be nice to have a master sticky index because I am often searching for sticky's but unsure which thread to find info and end up asking again in a new thread.  Something styled like the Hilton sticky for Maintenance fees with a master list and a click-thru would be great. (I would have guessed this entry was in Exchanges thread but Sightings makes sense too.)  Tug is a rich site with deep content so appreciate all you have done to educate the market.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Updating for just the Vistana only search to include Nanea and remove Villas of Cave Creek: VCC as it's no longer a Vistana Property.

HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, WNA


----------



## Safti

How do you put this into interval to do a search with all of these codes?


----------



## klpca

Safti said:


> How do you put this into interval to do a search with all of these codes?


Cut & paste? That's what I do.


----------



## dioxide45

Safti said:


> How do you put this into interval to do a search with all of these codes?


Copy and paste it in.


----------



## DannyTS

DeniseM said:


> Some of you experts may already be aware of this, but you can do a II search for all Starwood resorts at one time, by putting all the codes in the search box at the same time.  If I'm missing any codes, please let me know!
> 
> HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ
> 
> (I learned this on the Marriott board today!   )


BPW and WLX missing


----------



## amycurl

Does someone have a master, updated list with all of the current Marriott/Starwood/Hyatt codes? Just thought I would check...


----------



## m61376

I have this list- doesn't include all the Hyatts though):
Marriott, Vistana, Four Seasons and a bunch of Premier and top resorts by others. some Hyatt (added Sedona, Maui, Carmel, Key West), Newport Beach, Bonita Springs, Royals in Cancun 

HRA, KA1, KAA, KAN, LFP, PGA, PGN, SDI, SRM, STW, SVV, SXP, VIO, VIS, VIT, VKM, VO1, VS1, VTA, VVM, WDL, WEJ, WKV, WLR, WL5, WL3, WL1, WL4, BPW, WLX, WMH, WNA, WPV, WRF, WSJ, WV1, GBJ, FS1, FSA, SC4, SCT, HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBF, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MWF, MWO, MZ2, NCV, LXR, LX2, LJX, APZ, GBM, GBN, RCB, CII, HEC, ROI, VDF, VGR, VG3, RCQ, MBE, GSE, GSD, GSF, GMC, MC3, RDI, WKO, VLS, MCZ, HVB, CRH, ITB, GP8, GP7, PPB, PMT, VBL, ITD, FSC, IPS, HTB, HT2, HT3, IN1, CL3, HYN, HKB,  HYI, HYB, HSH, HWP, HNB, HYN, RSD, RMB, RCB, ROI, RHD


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Does anyone have just the Hawaii resorts ? I started one but it is not complete


----------



## HudsHut

Vistana resort codes in II (alphabetized)

BPW, HRA, KAA, KAN, LFP, PGA, PGN, PG3, SDI, SKR,
 SRM, SR6, STW, SVV, SV7, SXP, VIO, VIT, VI6, VTA, 
 VT3, WCU, WDL, WKV, WLR, WLX, WMH, WM3, WNA, WPQ, 
 WPV, WRF, WSJ, WX2

deleted, no longer work in II:
KA1
SXP
WKM
VKW
VO1
VS1
VVM
WEJ
WV1

what about this one? not on Vistana website. is it a hotel?

*Westin Cape Coral Resort at Marina Village*
Cape Coral, Florida
*TPM*


----------



## Theiggy

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Does anyone have just the Hawaii resorts ? I started one but it is not complete



I cut and pasted from someone on TUG so I’m not sure if complete.. but this is Hawaii


KBS,KOI,KOF,KKS,HRM,KC1,KN1,KOC,KON,SEV,SEM,ASW,WCA,HLK,MWO,PG4,PGS,IOB,KSH,KCO,PF2,PFT,PN4,PNK,POK,KPA,LAW,LBL,LWB,LWI,MA1,MAW,NKK,EP1,EPP,RQK,KBE,MKW,MKI,MKH,ALI,AIK,HAN,CF2,CLF,TCS,TC1,WPV,MKK,PAK,HOK,MM1,MMO,KAH,KVV,SOK,MUT,RQM,KAB,VBS,MBN,MBV,LMB,MS2,MUI,KIH,RQP,HKB,EG1,EGK,KAF,KF2,PKM,PBR,PKK,KUL,KAA,KAN,WHA,WHL,TRO,HOL,PAP,VAI,WNA,ONP,TGW,KNK,AQO,AQP,APW,AQS,WSN,IHO,LIH,LWA,LWK,PSW,WRI,SWB,WBO,SUJ,FRN,KUH,MK1,MKO,HA3,HAP,WBA,BY1,BYN,IHC,IHR,WST


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

Wrong thread


----------



## jwalk03

MarriottMSK,MAO,MSU,MFC,MCV,NCV,MDS,MPD,MRD,MR2,MSQ,MFR,MGA,MG1,MG3,MG5,MML,MVL,MV2,MDO,MVB,MEV,MFL,MBP,MMI,MQB,MVD,MCP,MGV,MGR,MHZ,MZ2, MIP,MGK,MRP,MSP,MPB,MLE,MVO,MKO,MK1,MAW,MA1,MMO,MM1,MKW,MKI,MWO,MCU,MHB,MH2,MGC,MC1,MFV,MNY,MBY,MGO,MHH,HPS,MHG,MMS,MSN,MSF, MOW,MOU,MSW,MMC,MGQ,MSE,MBF,MPP,MKB,MPU,MVF,MP1,MEM,MMB,MUZVistanaSDI,WKV,HRA,WDL,WM3,LFP,VTA,WRF,SRM,VIS,VIT,SVV,PGN,SKR,KAA,WNA,WPV,WLR,WCU,WLX,STW,WSJ,WMH,VT1,VIO,PG3,KAN,WX2,ST6,STW,WSJ,VT3,VIHyattHYN,HYI,HNS,HYA,HBK,HRP,HMS,HCC,HYB,HSH,HWP,HYK,HKB,HSL,HYP,HYSMarriott/ Vistana/ HyattMSK,MAO,MSU,MFC,MCV,NCV,MDS,MPD,MRD,MR2,MSQ,MFR,MGA,MG1,MG3,MG5,MML,MVL,MV2,MDO,MVB,MEV,MFL,MBP,MMI,MQB,MVD,MCP,MGV,MGR,MHZ,MZ2, MIP,MGK,MRP,MSP,MPB,MLE,MVO,MKO,MK1,MAW,MA1,MMO,MM1,MKW,MKI,MWO,MCU,MHB,MH2,MGC,MC1,MFV,MNY,MBY,MGO,MHH,HPS,MHG,MMS,MSN,MSF, MOW,MOU,MSW,MMC,MGQ,MSE,MBF,MPP,MKB,MPU,MVF,MP1,MEM,MMB,MUZ,SDI,WKV,HRA,WDL,WM3,LFP,VTA,WRF,SRM,VIS,VIT,SVV,PGN,SKR,KAA,WNA,WPV, WLR,WCU,WLX,STW,WSJ,WMH,VT1,VIO,PG3,KAN,WX2,ST6,STW,WSJ,VT3,VI6,HYN,HYI,HNS,HYA,HBK,HRP,HMS,HCC,HYB,HSH,HWP,HYK,HKB,HSL,HYP,HYS


----------



## Lingber

Updating my list of codes. Copy and paste into resort field in interval. 


MSK,MAO,MSU,MFC,MCV,NCV,MDS,MPD,MRD,MR2,MSQ,MFR,MGA,MG1,MG3,MG5,MML,MVL,MV2,MDO,MVB,MEV,MFL,MBP,MMI,MQB,MVD,MCP,MGV,MGR,MHZ,MZ2,MIP,MGK,MRP,MSP,MPB,MLE,MVO,MKO,MK1,MAW,MA1,MMO,MM1,MKW,MKI,MWO,MCU,MHB,MH2,MGC,MC1,MFV,MNY,MBY,MGO,MHH,HPS,MHG,MMS,MSN,MSF,MOW,MOU,MSW,MMC,MGQ,MSE,MBF,MPP,MKB,MPU,MVF,MP1,MEM,MMB,MUZ,SDI,WKV,HRA,WDL,WM3,LFP,VTA,WRF,SRM,VIS,VIT,SVV,PGN,SKR,KAA,WNA,WPV, WLR,WCU,WLX,STW,WSJ,WMH,VT1,VIO,PG3,KAN,WX2,ST6,STW,WSJ,VT3,VI6,NCV,LXR,LX2,LJX,APZ,GBM,GBN,RCB,CII,HEC,ROI,VDF,VGR,VG3,RCQ,MBE,GSE,GSD,GSF,GMC,MC3,RDI,WKO,VLS,MCZ,HVB,CRH,ITB,GP8,GP7,PPB,PMT,VBL,ITD,FSC,IPS,HTB,HT2,HT3,IN1, CL3


----------



## Lingber

Anyone have a list yet for Disney properties?


----------



## Lingber

Here are the codes for all Disney properties.

BDN, CWA, DAA, DAK, ADJ, BCV, DBW, DVO, DPA, DRA, DSS, DVB, DWL, DVH, VDD, VDH


----------



## Lingber

My list with Disney- No Hyatt
MSK,MAO,MSU,MFC,MCV,NCV,MDS,MPD,MRD,MR2,MSQ,MFR,MGA,MG1,MG3,MG5,MML,MVL,MV2,MDO,MVB,MEV,MFL,MBP,MMI,MQB,MVD,MCP,MGV,MGR,MHZ,MZ2,MIP,MGK,MRP,MSP,MPB,MLE,MVO,MKO,MK1,MAW,MA1,MMO,MM1,MKW,MKI,MWO,MCU,MHB,MH2,MGC,MC1,MFV,MNY,MBY,MGO,MHH,HPS,MHG,MMS,MSN,MSF,MOW,MOU,MSW,MMC,MGQ,MSE,MBF,MPP,MKB,MPU,MVF,MP1,MEM,MMB,MUZ,SDI,WKV,HRA,WDL,WM3,LFP,VTA,WRF,SRM,VIS,VIT,SVV,PGN,SKR,KAA,WNA,WPV, DEO, DE2, LW2, LWR, VL2, VLW, WKO, WMX, WNL, WRB, WLR,WCU,WLX,STW,WSJ,WMH,VT1,VIO,PG3,KAN,WX2,ST6,STW,WSJ,VT3,VI6,NCV,LXR,LX2,LJX,APZ,GBM,GBN,RCB,CII,HEC,ROI,VDF,VGR,VG3,RCQ,MBE,GSE,GSD,GSF,GMC,MC3,RDI,WKO,VLS,MCZ,HVB,CRH,ITB,GP8,GP7,PPB,PMT,VBL,ITD,FSC,IPS,HTB,HT2,HT3,IN1, CL3, BDN, CWA, DAA, DAK, ADJ, BCV, DBW, DVO, DPA, DRA, DSS, DVB, DWL, DVH, VDD, VDH


----------

